# Musicals & Showtunes



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2016)

Post your favs here


----------



## hjmick (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 24, 2016)

I'ts a fine life


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you drifter...I was beginning to feel depressed reading how Obama is cracking jokes about the dead....sorry... so this thread is like rain.....like balsam and beauty....


thank you!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 24, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> I'ts a fine life




great movie!

my fab song ....like this one?


*Oliver! (1968) Where Is Love*


----------



## skye (Feb 24, 2016)

beautiful thread...


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 24, 2016)

Yes, but not as much as this one


----------



## skye (Feb 24, 2016)

skye said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > I'ts a fine life
> ...




He is Judy Garland's  son ....singing that song "Where is Love"  in the  very early 1960s

so beautiful ...bless Judy too...bless the past


----------



## Alex. (Feb 24, 2016)

*Come To Me/Fantine's Death
Les Miserables*


----------



## skye (Feb 24, 2016)

Judy and Fred..it's  only 1948 ....
*We're A Couple of Swells - Judy Garland & Fred Astaire (Easter Parade)*


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 24, 2016)

*South Pacific " Some Enchanted Evening " *


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 24, 2016)

think almost every big name singer took a crack at this one


----------



## Alex. (Feb 24, 2016)

*West Side Story-Tonight *


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 24, 2016)

It's 1979 and its Roy Scheider...(he was dying...my how attractive was Roy Scheider)


."there goes  my baby...with someone new...she/he sure looks happy ...I sure look blue"..


  my oh my what  a nice movie... what a  great song Love it!!!!!



*All That Jazz Bye Bye Life ( The Last Scene ) *



**


----------



## Alex. (Feb 24, 2016)

*All I Ask of You (Crawford and Brightman) - Royal Albert Hall | The Phantom of the Opera*


----------



## Alex. (Feb 24, 2016)

drifter said:


> Post your favs here


I cover most of these songs and perform them for small groups. You have unleashed the thespian, musician and vocalist in me tonight.

What a wonderful thread.


----------



## skye (Feb 24, 2016)

I am fascinated by the beyond...and

I like the music and the message....in the film "All that Jazz"

I like that....even if it's not vintage from the 1920s and 1930s ..and its only 1979....it's great stuff! 

BTW  RIP handsome Roy Scheider....from some time ago


----------



## Alex. (Feb 24, 2016)

* Jesus Christ Superstar ('73) I don't know how to love him *

**


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2016)

skye said:


> I am fascinated by the beyond...and
> 
> I like the music and the message....in the film "All that Jazz"
> 
> ...



Thanks you both are so fun to post music with love ya


----------



## The Professor (Feb 24, 2016)

Music of the Night from Phantom of the Opera


----------



## skye (Feb 24, 2016)

drifter said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I am fascinated by the beyond...and
> ...



((Same here to you  ))))


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2016)

Alex. said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Post your favs here
> ...



Love it !


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 24, 2016)

Had never seen Les Mis before this version. Gotta say there wasnt a dry eye after her performance of this number...probably rawest version but very effective.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 24, 2016)

*The Impossible Dream-Man of La Mancha *


----------



## skye (Feb 24, 2016)

what about "Cabaret" ? still on the 1970s...along with the 20s and 30s and 60s  I like the 70s too...very much...


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 24, 2016)

one more before I go my sweets....love you all so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! kiss kiss Muah!want me to show you baby????? hehehehehee ...bye bye!!!

early 1960s


----------



## The Professor (Feb 24, 2016)

You'll Never Walk Alone from the movie Carousel


----------



## Alex. (Feb 24, 2016)

*Jerry Orbach - Try to Remember [From the Fantasticks] (1962) *


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 24, 2016)

Soon It's Gonna Rain from the 2006 Original offbroadway cast recording of The Fantasticks!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 24, 2016)

skye said:


> one more before I go my sweets....love you all so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! kiss kiss Muah!want me to show you baby????? hehehehehee ...bye bye!!!
> 
> early 1960s



And -


----------



## skye (Feb 24, 2016)

yes ^^^^ that's nice!


----------



## The Professor (Feb 24, 2016)

If Ever I Would Leave You from Camelot


----------



## OZman (Feb 24, 2016)

This Is The Moment from Jekyll & Hyde.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 24, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


>



Gawd, is that Lionel Jeffries?


----------



## Alex. (Feb 24, 2016)

*The Music Man Robert Preston/Shirley Jones "Till There Was You"*




*The Beatles - Till There Was You *


*Paul McCartney - Till There Was You *


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 24, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Would appear to be


----------



## The Professor (Feb 24, 2016)

If I Were a Rich Man from Fiddler on the Roof


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## The Professor (Feb 24, 2016)

This Nearly Was Mine is another great song from South Pacific.  This version by Brian Stokes Mitchel is my favorite.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 24, 2016)

I've always loved this movie


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## OZman (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## OZman (Feb 25, 2016)

Didn't notice this ^^^ had already been posted by Manonthestreet.


----------



## OZman (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## hjmick (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 25, 2016)

From "On The Town" 1949


----------



## skye (Feb 25, 2016)

From  1965


----------



## skye (Feb 25, 2016)

*Marilyn Monroe & Jane Russell -Two little girls from Little Rock*

" Gentlemen Prefer Blondes " 1953.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 25, 2016)

*GODSPELL - DAY BY DAY *


----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## konradv (Feb 26, 2016)

Hair- Aquarius


----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## konradv (Feb 26, 2016)

My Fair Lady- Wouldn't It Be Loverly?


----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 26, 2016)

Also a great shampoo commercial.


----------



## konradv (Feb 26, 2016)

The Sound of Music- Edelweiss


----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 26, 2016)

*I've Got My Eye On You (1930)*~~~


----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2016)

For Jillian. Lol


----------



## Desperado (Feb 26, 2016)

Easy to be Hard - Hair


----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 26, 2016)

just a potpourri of Joan and the 20s and 30s musicals ....((hope you like too ))


----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 26, 2016)

Remind me of the babe!


----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2016)

I prefer ballets, like the Nutcracker, Swan Lake, a Mid Summer's Night Dream, and not really for the music but the dancing and the show.  

I do really like The Sound of Music, but again not really for the kind of music but the show itself with the music.  It was really good and interesting period in history too.


----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I prefer ballets, like the Nutcracker, Swan Lake, a Mid Summer's Night Dream, and not really for the music but the dancing and the show.
> 
> I do really like The Sound of Music, but again not really for the kind of music but the show itself with the music.  It was really good and interesting period in history too.


----------



## skye (Feb 26, 2016)

are  we wasting time here

no


ok

I hope so


----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I prefer ballets, like the Nutcracker, Swan Lake, a Mid Summer's Night Dream, and not really for the music but the dancing and the show.
> 
> I do really like The Sound of Music, but again not really for the kind of music but the show itself with the music.  It was really good and interesting period in history too.


Like this.


----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2016)

skye said:


> are  we wasting time here
> 
> no
> 
> ...


----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2016)

froggy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer ballets, like the Nutcracker, Swan Lake, a Mid Summer's Night Dream, and not really for the music but the dancing and the show.
> ...



I'm here to please. Lol


----------



## skye (Feb 26, 2016)

froggy said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > are  we wasting time here
> ...



Is that a musical

this thread is about musicals 

what movie is that

thank you


----------



## skye (Feb 26, 2016)

what is it then?


----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2016)

skye said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



She lives.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 26, 2016)

froggy said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...




she lives? 
bloody hell ..ops sorry...do not
do not awake the negative in us
is that supposed to be funny
whatever....


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>



She is so graceful.  What a beautiful dancer!


----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2016)

skye said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Jim Crose died in a plane crash 8 day after it aired


----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2016)

skye said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Ouch! That hurt me deep.


----------



## skye (Feb 26, 2016)

froggy said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...



yes he died.....and I will control myself  here with my answer


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2016)

skye said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Come on give it to me.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 26, 2016)

froggy said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > froggy said:
> ...



no ...one could say all these horrible things...but one will not

it's all about control

oneself ....yep

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2016)

skye said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...





skye said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2016)

skye said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



More More More


----------



## skye (Feb 26, 2016)

back on topic

*Take A Look At Her Now (1929)*


----------



## Alex. (Feb 26, 2016)

*Guys And Dolls Original Broadway Cast: I've Never Been in Love Before *


----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 26, 2016)

skye said:


> back on topic
> 
> *Take A Look At Her Now (1929)*


skye:* "back on topic" *

Thanks too nice a topic to pollute.



* Guys and Dolls Original Broadway - If I Were A Bell *

**


----------



## skye (Feb 26, 2016)

what?


----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2016)

skye said:


> what?



That confused me also.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 26, 2016)

skye said:


> what?


I thanked you for bringing this back on topic


----------



## skye (Feb 26, 2016)

I am an expert in 1920s and 1930s musicals.what do you want


----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2016)

skye said:


> I am an expert in 1920s and 1930s musicals.what do you want



Are you mad?


----------



## Alex. (Feb 26, 2016)

*Donny Osmond "Any Dream Will Do " Give Me My Coloured Coat "*


----------



## skye (Feb 26, 2016)

froggy said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I am an expert in 1920s and 1930s musicals.what do you want
> ...



I am not mad

I am above 

and beyond.....


kiss kiss whatever (the thing inside ...hating weaklings ...whatever)

it's all about self contol


----------



## Alex. (Feb 26, 2016)

froggy said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I am an expert in 1920s and 1930s musicals.what do you want
> ...


*Go Away! *

**


----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2016)

skye said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


 
Kids kiss


----------



## Alex. (Feb 26, 2016)

*The Lion King - Circle of Life Olivier Awards 2012 *


----------



## froggy (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2016)

The Wizard of Oz!    Oh wee oh yee oh oh


----------



## Alex. (Feb 27, 2016)

*Lea Salonga - On My Own (Les Misérables) *


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 27, 2016)

Alex. said:


> *Lea Salonga - On My Own (Les Misérables) *



Okay....you are so Gay....Showtunes


----------



## Alex. (Feb 27, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > *Lea Salonga - On My Own (Les Misérables) *
> ...


LOL yea that is how I grew up. Oktoberfest and Musicals


----------



## konradv (Feb 27, 2016)

Showboat- Ol' Man River


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 27, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



WHAT a combination....Lederhosen and Feather Boas


----------



## konradv (Feb 27, 2016)

Tommy- The Acid Queen


----------



## Alex. (Feb 27, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


With a great deal of dance and fashion models


----------



## konradv (Feb 27, 2016)

Hairspray- It's Madison Time


----------



## konradv (Feb 27, 2016)

Damn Yankees


Shoeless Joe from Hannibal, Mo.


Whatever Lola Wants


----------



## jillian (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## jillian (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## jillian (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 27, 2016)

*Isn't It Kinda Fun - " State Fair " 1945*


----------



## Alex. (Feb 27, 2016)

*Jennifer Hudson - And I am telling you (Dreamgirls) *


----------



## skye (Feb 27, 2016)

*Judy Garland - The Man That Got Away (A Star Is Born, 1954)*


----------



## skye (Feb 27, 2016)

*From "Girl Crazy" 1943*


----------



## rdean (Feb 27, 2016)

skye said:


> *From "Girl Crazy" 1943*


'scuse me.

Love it.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 27, 2016)

*Anything Goes "I get a Kick Out of You*


----------



## Alex. (Feb 27, 2016)

*De Lovely - Lets Fall in Love (Cole Porter) - Alanis Morisette *


----------



## rdean (Feb 27, 2016)

This is my all time couples dance with marvelous Gene Kelly.  It may not be the most difficult, but it's the most fun.


----------



## skye (Feb 27, 2016)

Beautiful! Thank you! Gene Kelly was the best!  ^^^^^


----------



## rdean (Feb 27, 2016)

Have a pair of legs ever been more beautifully photographed?  You can't keep your eyes off them.  You can watch the entire number and it's about the only thing you really remember.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 27, 2016)

*So In Love (K.D. Lang) De Lovely *


----------



## Alex. (Feb 27, 2016)

*Swing Time - Rogers and Astaire*


----------



## mdk (Feb 27, 2016)

Love!


----------



## rdean (Feb 27, 2016)

One of the greatest political songs of all time.  Every base is hit:


----------



## rdean (Feb 27, 2016)

This is the most incredible and complex couples dance every recorded.  Nothing like this has ever been filmed since.  It's the great Eleanor Powell and Fred Astaire at the height of their ability.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks as if the entire dance is done in a single take.  The alternating rhythms.  The syncopation.  The synchronization.  Stunning.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## rdean (Feb 27, 2016)

skye said:


> *Judy Garland - The Man That Got Away (A Star Is Born, 1954)*


This song works on so many levels.  First, you need to believe the girl is a great singer.  Or the movie doesn't work.  Clearly, this is a diva.
Second, the movies seems it like it was written for a much younger woman and when it was released, that was certainly a legitimate criticism.  But I disagree. By starring a woman in her early thirties, it gives a sense of urgency to the movie.  This is her last chance.  Her talent has fully matured and it takes a star on his way down to recognize the talent.   

Now here is a really incredible clip.  The two stars are just married and in a hotel.  The husband asks the wife to sing.  The music was removed so she sings as if they are actually in a hotel.  Suddenly, the entire scene becomes unbelievably intimate and incredibly sexy.  The same scene is played right after with the music and suddenly, it's very average.  The different is something else.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## rdean (Feb 28, 2016)

Here is a hilarious send up of the Sound of Music starring Julie Andrews not knowing that years later, she would be staring in the movie.  This if from a 1962 concert, Julie and Carol at Carnegie Hall years before either became really big stars:


Here is a true gem sung by Carol Burnett from the same concert written for her by Robert Allen and Al Stillman.


----------



## rdean (Feb 28, 2016)

Found this on Youtube. Some old guy I never heard of before doing a respectable Caberat.  Love the set.


----------



## jillian (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 28, 2016)

*Oliver! - Where Is Love (1969)*


----------



## Alex. (Feb 28, 2016)

*Oliver- Goodmorning starshine*


----------



## skye (Feb 28, 2016)

Scene from the film "Beyond the Sea" - starring Kevin Spacey and    Kate Bosworth and attractive    Greta Scacchi


----------



## skye (Feb 28, 2016)

(((Good night)))

*Always There (Family) - Lady And the Tramp 2 *


----------



## skye (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 1, 2016)

*Don't Cry For Me Argentina - Madonna *


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 1, 2016)

* Grease- You're the one that I want*


----------

